# Will DT Stations Increase Power after the cutoff?



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

When the analog broadcasts cease, will DT stations be able to boost their power to match their old analog coverage areas? 


If they will be able to boost power, is there any way we can see their future coverage patterns? It would be nice if Antennaweb could provide this information so we can plan for the cutoff.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Currently in the OKC market I believe all but one station is currently at full power for their digital transmissions. Assuming 100Kw is max power. One station is broadcasting at 43Kw to protect another stations signal out of Lawton, OK. So if there is some interference, then yes after the analog to digital switch happens power should be able to be turned up. At least in OKC.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

jsk said:


> When the analog broadcasts cease, will DT stations be able to boost their power to match their old analog coverage areas?
> 
> If they will be able to boost power, is there any way we can see their future coverage patterns? It would be nice if Antennaweb could provide this information so we can plan for the cutoff.


I'll just be happy if they get everything right such as pushing the right buttons at the right time, having spare parts on hand and so on.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I believe most stations are currently running at their max allowed output power on their DT channels. Some will stay with the current DT channel and some will return to their current analog channel to broadcast DT.

Whether output power will change will depend on whether the particular station stays or moves from their current DT channel as well as what other nearby stations do regarding the same channel move. 

From what I've heard, the current max power allowed by the FCC for most stations is supposed to 'copy' their analog pattern. The current max power allowed varies by channel and largely depends on what part of the band each is in..low VHF, high VHF, and UHF as well as the size of the market, transmitter/antenna/tower characteristics, and terrain.

I've found my local station's analog and DT radiation patterns via the FCC website.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

I believe I read somewhere it takes less power for an ATSC digital signal to cover the same territory that an NTSC analog signal requires.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

jsk said:


> When the analog broadcasts cease, will DT stations be able to boost their power to match their old analog coverage areas?
> 
> If they will be able to boost power, is there any way we can see their future coverage patterns? It would be nice if Antennaweb could provide this information so we can plan for the cutoff.


On May 18th the FCC addressed that very topic. The full text is 93 pages.

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-07-70A1.pdf

Here's a quote that refers to your question.

We tentatively conclude that we will not accept applications to expand post-transition facilities until we have completed processing the applications to build authorized facilities, but we seek comment on ways to consider expansion applications sooner without delaying the transition. [Section V.E.]


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

In my DMA (Miami) most of the stations have the analog antennas on the top of the towers and the digital antennas somewhat lower on the tower.
After the transition, many will move the digitals up to replace the analogs.
Higher on the tower generally will increase the coverage area without increasing the Effective Radiated Power.
BTW some of our locals are using 5000 kW ERP, which is the legal max on UHF,
lower on VHF.

Walt


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

At least it seems like the FCC intends on keeping the coverage patterns similar to their analog. I guess we'll have to wait to see the exact future coverage patterns.

Thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

The overall point is to allow the DTV signal coverage pattern to be essentially the same as the current analog pattern. Most of the ones I've checked via the FCC website, the DTV antennas are right below the analog ones. Should only really affect those on the fringe but barely.


----------

